# HGH



## TempoPR (Oct 1, 2010)

When is it the best time to inject HGH? Morning or before bed?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I do not think it matters but based on reading

first thing upon waking is good time as pre bed you have a big natty release.

I think there is many protocols but no right or wrong I was just doing AM for injury rehab


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

As above, it's gunna work no matter when you use it just don't jab it around meal times.

I use my entire daily dose just before bed, makes me sleep like a baby, 10iu EOD.


----------



## TempoPR (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> As above, it's gunna work no matter when you use it just don't jab it around meal times.
> 
> I use my entire daily dose just before bed, makes me sleep like a baby, 10iu EOD.


Rich is tht m,w,f just?

How u getting on with it? Take it ur going for mass?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

herc said:


> Rich is tht m,w,f just?
> 
> How u getting on with it? Take it ur going for mass?


You wont get much mass from 10 iu's eod, will need 8-10 ed plus run with test for good gains. Even better if you can afford it look at dutch scott's gh blast thread :thumbup1: will put a smile on your source/bank managers face at least.

Also need to run for min 6mths so lots of money needed, considered it myself but best left to the pro's as far as im concerned. ps carb is your man for growth info so look at his sticky's.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheers for the info bud..

I'm running test/deca atm and I'm doing 3.5iu daily. For fat loss and sort a few shoulder niggles..

Going up tp 4iu next week.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

lol......10 iu eod is a very good way to run it in my oppinon and usage....


----------



## TempoPR (Oct 1, 2010)

5iu/day for 4-6 months a good amount? well i gain mass with that? also im running it with test cyp 800mg 16 weeks

EQ 600mg 16 weeks

deca 400mg 12 weeks

d-bol 30mg first 4 weeks


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

You wont get much mass from 10 iu's eod, will need 8-10 ed plus run with test for good gains

really care to elaborate i get great gains from 10iu eod and so do many...


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I,m injecting 10ius pre workout + using 500mg Ganabol Boldenone Undecylenate wk

Good dry gains on this


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

micreed said:


> You wont get much mass from 10 iu's eod, will need 8-10 ed plus run with test for good gains
> 
> really care to elaborate i get great gains from 10iu eod and so do many...


Is tht m,w,f bud or do u run it on sun aswell? 

Thanks


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

For me its M/w/f then ghrps inbetween plus week ends.....When i have them in stock that is..


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

sun as well for me ...also i tend to switch around a lot ie sometimes do just 2 days week at 20iu day for couple weeks then sometimes 3 days then back to every other...ive treid many ways and find it best to switch about a lot...i did try duchess way but found it wasnt for me....


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you buddy.

I done first two weeks at 3.5iu mon-fri upon wakening

Gonna start 4-5iu on mon for few weeks. Mon-fri After training/before bed on non training days.

Then I'll switch to eod after the above protocol..

Thanks for the advise buddy


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

you cant ask people for stuff or ask price etc it is forbidden. all tabs are horse **** not the real deal. do some research


----------

